

 Ask HN: Need your help in deciding on sticker- A or B? - pjsullivan3
http://i.imgur.com/BVUUV.png

======
pjsullivan3
Not sure if its better to go with having the brand name there or not. I think
its cooler with just cloudy, but runs the risk of no one knowing who its
from....

------
jsavimbi
It's been done: [http://naldzgraphics.net/inspirations/30-cottony-and-
fluffy-...](http://naldzgraphics.net/inspirations/30-cottony-and-fluffy-cloud-
logo-designs/) also iCloud and related.

